# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  SweetPacks

## Зинка

Завелись процессы от фирмы SweetIM: SweetPack Update Manager и SweetIM

Спросила у Гугла, но не поняла, что это такое и зачем он мне.
Не помню, чтоб я его ставила.
Но сайт у них имеется, выглядит вроде бы цивильно.
http://sweetpacks.com/

Зашла в Control Panel, повелела удалить.
Получила сообщение, что просит управления файл 11ac278e.msi
Не люблю я файлы с такими именами, тем более - от неизвестного производителя.

Уважаемые вирусологи, подскажите, что это и зачем.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Что это и зачем?
Вроде как супер-мега крутой (по их мнению) набор смайликов для "общалок", фейсбуков и т.д.



> файл 11ac278e.msi


Я бы на этом названии особо не заморачивался... Всё-таки мокрософтинсталлер... 
Посмотрел их инсталлятор, который sweetimSetup. 
Вирустотал - 3 из 41. Трендмикро вообще выдал непонятно что (в их базе такого не нашел), макафи обзывает нехорошо, но с очень низким уровнем опасности (эвристика, блин). А вот Доктор назвал рекламной программой - тык, хотя тоже ничего страшного  :Smiley:

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !
Короче - я его выселяю.

----------

